# Dog food for a sensitive stomach



## RyanColleenLia (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi everyone! Lia has been dealing with a lot of changes lately. Along with moving to a new city in May, she is now dealing with not having her people home in the daytime because my husband is currently in graduate school and I am working. Since I started working and school started for Ryan in mid August, Lia has had some bad digestive issues, diarrhea, accidents in the house, etc. She was on a vet prescribed dog food and probiotics, and we recently transitioned her back to her regular dog food, Taste of the Wild Bison Formula. Today I came home to her second bowel movement in the house in the past two weeks. Her accidents aren't a regression but is more that she couldn't hold it any more, even though I come home for lunch. Have decided it might be best to change her dog food to some type of "sensitive stomach" formula. Are there any you guys have tried and liked? Thanks!


----------



## denparkin (Aug 29, 2011)

I know a few of us on here got our V's from Pointblank, and they recommend Loyall. It seems to work well for their sensitive stomachs and keeps the stools solid.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Taste of the Wild is a great food but it is grain free. Some dogs have an issue with this diet. We were thinking about grain free when it was time for adult dog food but the rep at the store stated that it may not be best given our V has tummy troubles. We checked with our vet and she also agreed that it may not be best. We currently have Holley on Blue Buffalo Limited Ingredient Diet Turkey and Potato. We also give her treats that have pumpkin in them to help with fiber to firm stools. We also give a daily probiotic as well. The food she was on as a pup was good as well. It was Nutro Natural Lamb and Rice. Good luck. Tummy troubles are not fun.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby came to us from the breeder on crappy Iams. She was having problems with it and tried a few other foods like Blue Buffalo and Innova. The only thing that was working was the Science Diet prescription food and I was not going to continue on that forever. A friend recommended trying Science Diet Sensitive Stomach (non prescription) and it has been working out well so far. I am going to keep her on that for a while until she is a year old and may switch her to Taste of the Wild.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Similar issues. We found Natural Balance - sweet potato and venison(grain free) and Innova puppy to get best performance and best stools. Even after running stools are nice and firm. 2/3 sweet p&v mixed with 1/3 Innova puppy. This worked for us.

I read that all pure breeds have very sensitive digestive systems. Something about being tuned to the area they originated from. This is not to say these dogs do best on Hungarian food but a somewhat similar dog food formula would work, IMO. 
Hence, the Potato and meat formulas.
Our dog's parents are from Hungary imported to Canada 2 years ago. 

To complicate things further no 2 batches of dog food are the same even if the manufacturer tries. Sometimes, companies get bought out by larger ones. Innova was bought by Proctor and Gamble (animal testing and spotty track record, some say). 
Orijen, (the #1 food on the market) tuned formulas a little last year and made some dogs have runny stools (ours had runny stools too even after 2 months)

We have a friend who refuses to buy any dog food and cooks for his Polish hound. He cooks barley and meat with veggies 2 times a week. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoIhJnTeu94&NR=1
good luck


----------

